
Tenko: A spec-compliant ES2020 JavaScript parser written in JS - wingspan
https://github.com/pvdz/tenko
======
mjevans
It looks like this was written to target running the latest (ES11/ES2020) code
on anything ES6 and higher.

[https://caniuse.com/#feat=es6](https://caniuse.com/#feat=es6)

That seems to cover anything modern, but at the same time if someone needs to
target "generally modern" it's very likely that their "customers" are already
staying up to date as a security strategy. I'm not sure if there's really any
benefit to using an abstraction layer.

Anyone you'd really want to use a library like this for is going to be the
kind of legacy places that never get updates. Extreme validation places like
healthcare and government agencies.

~~~
zamadatix
What makes you think the abstraction was taken for security reasons or that'd
be the only reason you'd want to run it?

------
dgreensp
I love parsers, but I wonder what the motivation or use case is for this
particular parser. I’d love to see a “Why another parser?” section of the
README.

------
protomyth
It looks like there is a lack of license?

~~~
zamadatix
Seems so
[https://github.com/pvdz/tenko/issues/1](https://github.com/pvdz/tenko/issues/1)

------
z3t4
JS is often mixed with other languages... So you will eventually end up with a
parser that supports JS+JSX+TypeScript+HTML+PHP

~~~
zamadatix
But they aren't freeform they are embedded so there is no reason they would
need to be in a single parser.

------
ZiiS
`eval(x)`?

~~~
zamadatix
Seems to be in there.

